# الوهية المسيح (من الكتاب المقدس)



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*
يعتقد كثيرا من الناس ان المسيح لم يشر الي انه الله في الكتاب المقدس ...

و لكن الكتاب واضح و صريح !!!

و تعالوا نري !

«الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». (يوحنا8: 58و59). 

«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23)

«قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون, لأنكم لستم من خرافي, خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد, أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30). 

«أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10). 

«ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي) مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها» (يوحنا10: 17). 

«ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14: 13، 14)

«كل ما للآب هو لي» (يوحنا16: 15)

«والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يوحنا17: 4و5). 

«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22). 

«إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضًا» (متى12: 8).

«لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20). 

«وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» (متى 28: 20)

و فيه تاني !!

بس يا ريت اللي يقرا الكتاب المقدس ما يقفلش عينيه في الايات التي تثبت الوهية السيد المسيح له المجد..*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميل اخي الحبيب كلها ايات تبت الوهيه المسيح له المجد :yaka: *


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *جميل اخي الحبيب كلها ايات تبت الوهيه المسيح له المجد :yaka: *



طيب وايه رأيك في أخر كلمه قالها المصلوب (( الهي الهي لما تركتني )) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> طيب وايه رأيك في أخر كلمه قالها المصلوب (( الهي الهي لما تركتني )) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
هذا الموضوع ليس موضوع حواري و ليس في قسم للنقاش
اهلا و سهلا بك ان تطرح الموضوع و انا مستعد ان استمر معاك لكن احترم قوانين المنتدى و انتظر الى انتهاء شهر الاعياد
و لو نسيت انا حذكرك بالموضوع لاننا ريدنا عليه كذا مرة
مرحب بك من جديد و يا ريت تخضع لامر الادارة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> طيب وايه رأيك في أخر كلمه قالها المصلوب (( الهي الهي لما تركتني )) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




خرجت هذه الكلمة من شفتي المخلص بعد أن قاسى السيد- جسداً ونفساً- آلام ست ساعات كاملة. أما كلمته الأولى فهي: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" وهي صلاة شفاعة بطلب المغفرة. 
والثانية: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" وهي كلمة عهد بالراحة والسلام. 
والثالثة: "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك... هوذا أمك" وهي كلمة اهتمام رقيقة إلى أمه ولأجلها.
 ثم كانت الظلمة، وقبلما نطق السيد بكلماته الثلاث الأخرى بتتابع سريع قائلاً: "أنا عطشان" "قد أكمل" "يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي"- صرخ صرخة الألم المريعة "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟". 

فهذه الصرخة العميقة هي للمؤمن إعلان للآلام المبرحة والحزن العميق التي احتملها المخلص وبرهان على محبته اللانهاية لها للخطاة. إنها تطلب منا مع جميع القديسين أن نكون "أقوياء حتى ندرك ما هو طول وعرض وعلو وعمق محبة الله التي تفوق كل إدراك"

زااااااااااااااااائد ... نه لا تنسي ان تلك الكلمات كانت موجودة بالحرف في المزمور " الثاني والعشرين "

فالصلب كان أفظع عذاب في العالم القديم بل وأقصى عقوبة في قانون العقوبات الروماني. أولاً بالنسبة لوقفة الجسم غير الطبيعية والألم النابض من الأيدي والأرجل المثقوبة بالمسامير والعطش المحموم والضعف التدريجي ثم الموت. إن الصليب كان مظهر فظاعة ورمزاً للعنة الله (غل3: 13وتث21: 23). أضف إلى هذا كله التباين البعيد بين قداسة المسيح وبراءته ومهابته الإلهية وبين الاستهزاء المر والتجديف المريع والازدراء المزري التي كان يقذفها على هذا القتيل العاجز لا الواقفون فقط تحت الصليب بل أيضاً اللصان المعلقان على جانبيه (مت27: 24، لو23: 39). وكان رؤساء الكهنة يقودون الناس في هذا الاستهزاء قائلين: "خلّص آخرين أما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلصها... قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الآن". وجواباً على ذلك وقعت ظلمة- ظلمة علوية- على كل هذا المنظر من الساعة السادسة إلى الساعة التاسعة؛ وبعد ظلمة الثلاث ساعات هذه صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم من أعماق ظلمة ألمه الفرد قائلاً: إلهي، إلهي لماذا....؟


يجدر بنا أن نؤكد كل كلمة في هذه الصرخة التي هي أشد الصرخات حزناً وألماً "لماذا". ما هو السبب الجلل لترك الله ابنه في مثل ذلك الوقت وفي مثل تلك الورطة؟ لم يكن ذلك لأي سبب فيه. فلماذا تُرك: "ترك" نعم لقد ترك، وأن السيد- له المجد- يشعر بنتيجة ذلك الترك فيسأل هذا السؤال. فحقيقة هو ترك ومع ذلك- فيا للعجب- لم يكن تهديد الترك الذي جعل ذلك الكفيل العظيم أن يصرخ بشدة بل لقد احتمل نتائج الترك عملياً. أنا أفهم لماذا تعين على يهوذا الخائن وبطرس الرعديد أن يهربا، ولكن أنت يا إلهي يا صديقي المخلص كيف يمكنك أن تتركني؟ أن هذا شر الكل، أجل شر كل هذه معاً. إن جهنم نفسها لتدلع أفظع لهبها لدى انفصال الروح عن الله. "تركتَني" لو كنت ألقيت علي عصا تأديبك لكنتُ احتملت لأن وجهك يضيء؛ أما أن تتركني كلية: آه يا إلهي لماذا هذا. أنا ابنك البريء المطيع المتألم لماذا تركتني أهلك.

إن رؤية النفس بدموع التوبة ورؤية يسوع- وهو يتألم على الصليب- بعين الإيمان لأحسن حل لهذه المعضلة. فقد تُرك يسوع لأن خطايانا قد جعلت حاجزاً بيننا وبين إلهنا".

أما ملانكثون وغيره من المصلحين يقولون عن هذه الصرخة إنها برهان على أن المسيح قد اختبر في نفسه البشرية غضب الله ضد الخطية. وغيرهم ومنهم شليرماخر يقولون أنها افتتاح مزمور الرثاء العظيم مع خاتمته السامية التي فاه لها المسيح كبرهان على أنه المسيا. أما ماير فيقول أن ألم المسيح من رفض الناس له- "قد تغلب لحظة على شعوره العميق بشركة اتحاده مع الله"-. أما أولهوسن فيتكلم عن "ترك واقعي مجسم ومؤقت من الله". ويرى الدكتور فيليب شكاف في هذه الصرخة استعادة آلام جشيماني وبلوغ آلام المسيح الكهنوتية أقصى درجاتها "أنه كان اختباراً بشرياً إلهياً عن الخطية والموت في اتصالهما المباشر ومظهرهما العام للناس بواسطة من هو كامل القداسة تام النقاوة، وكان ألماً خفياً لا يوصف للنفس والجسد في انتظارهما الموت العاجل ومصارعتهما الواقعية مع الموت كأجرة الخطية ونهاية كل شقاء الجنس البشري- الأمور التي كان المخلص بريئاً منها ولكنه اتخذها على نفسه طوعاً، بسبب محبته المتناهية لبني آدم.

وبدون الإيمان بأن يسوع قد حمل خطايانا في جسده على الصليب وبدون قبول العنصر الكفاري في موته نرى أن صرخته على الصليب سر غامض لا يمكن تفسيره؛ أما إذا كان يسوع هو حمل الله والله نفسه وضع عليه اثم جميعنا فإنا نقبض بأيدينا على مفتاح سر مثل هذا الألم.

إذا كان موت المسيح هو فقط موت شهيد عظيم لأجل الحق، فإن صرخته لا محل لها البتة؛ ولكن إذا كان قد مات البار لأجل الأثمة، إذا كان قد جُعل خطية لأجلنا، إذاً تكون خطايانا وخطايا كل العالم هي التي أخرجت من صدر الفادي صرخة الألم والوحدة هذه. وما هو الفداء؟ هو الترضية المقدمة لعدل الله من أجل خطايا الناس بواسطة وقوع آلام القصاص النيابي على ابنه الحبيب

"من اقوال تشارلس سبرجن الواعظ الشهير"


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> هذا الموضوع ليس موضوع حواري و ليس في قسم للنقاش
> اهلا و سهلا بك ان تطرح الموضوع و انا مستعد ان استمر معاك لكن احترم قوانين المنتدى و انتظر الى انتهاء شهر الاعياد
> و لو نسيت انا حذكرك بالموضوع لاننا ريدنا عليه كذا مرة
> مرحب بك من جديد و يا ريت تخضع لامر الادارة
> سلام و نعمة



المفروض ان الموضوع ده لاثبات أو نفي  الوهية السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس ,,,
و انا شايف ان الايه دي بتنفي ألوهية المسيح و كمان بتنفي ان يكون اللي انصلب هو السيد المسيح اصلا و عايز حد يثبت عكس كلامي .


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> خرجت هذه الكلمة من شفتي المخلص بعد أن قاسى السيد- جسداً ونفساً- آلام ست ساعات كاملة. أما كلمته الأولى فهي: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" وهي صلاة شفاعة بطلب المغفرة.
> والثانية: "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" وهي كلمة عهد بالراحة والسلام.
> والثالثة: "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك... هوذا أمك" وهي كلمة اهتمام رقيقة إلى أمه ولأجلها.
> ثم كانت الظلمة، وقبلما نطق السيد بكلماته الثلاث الأخرى بتتابع سريع قائلاً: "أنا عطشان" "قد أكمل" "يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي"- صرخ صرخة الألم المريعة "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟".
> ...




يعني م الاخر هو فعلا قال (( الهي الهي لما تركتني )) ,,, اللي انا عايز أعرفه دلوقتي لو كان هو الله مين الاله اللي كان بينادي عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكلك ماقريتش حرف واحد في المقاله اللي بعتهالك !!!! 

يا ريت تقراها و بعدين تناقشني علي ضوءها*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> طيب وايه رأيك في أخر كلمه قالها المصلوب (( الهي الهي لما تركتني )) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي (عب1: 3)


اما رسولك مات مسموم بموتة حقيرة ودفن بعد ما تفعن جسدة ثلاثة ايام خارج القبر :smil13: *


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> المفروض ان الموضوع ده لاثبات أو نفي الوهية السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس ,,,
> و انا شايف ان الايه دي بتنفي ألوهية المسيح و كمان بتنفي ان يكون اللي انصلب هو السيد المسيح اصلا و عايز حد يثبت عكس كلامي .


 
لا يا عزيزي
الموضوع هذا ليس للنقاش في هذا الموضوع بل لطرحه بدلائله
و على السائل او المعارض ان يطرح ما عنده في موضوع مستقل في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة او الرد على الشبهات و ستلقى الرد الوافي
اما اي رد هنا خارج عن مسار القسم و استيعابه فسأحذفه
تركت ردك الاول احتراما ليك
لكن الظاهر نكرت نعمتك بيديك
اوعى تعيدها مرة ثانية لاني بحذرك...
و يا ريت محدش من المسيحيين ينصاع مع الاخرين في الخروج عن الموضوع
سامعني حبيبي ريموند؟


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي*

*الرجاء ثم الرجاء ثم الرجاء*

*غلق الحوار بينكم لأن هذا قسم مسيحي عام *
*وليس قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة *
*فالرجاء غلق الحوار*
*وأحترام فترة الأعياد وقوانين المنتدي*

*أخ Raymond أرجو منك*
*غلق الحوار مع الأخ Badr*
*والأنتظار الي العاشر من يناير عندما يفتح قسم الأسئلة *
*متفقون*

*وعلي فكرة يا أخ بكر السؤال بتاعك قديم قوي وجوبنا علية *
*بدل المرة ألف *
*فلو تستطيع يا أخي أن تستمر في الحوار معنا فأنتظر *
*الي أن يتم فتح قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة *
*وسنري هناك من سيكمل الحوار بنجاح*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> يعني م الاخر هو فعلا قال (( الهي الهي لما تركتني )) ,,, اللي انا عايز أعرفه دلوقتي لو كان هو الله مين الاله اللي كان بينادي عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ما بناديش على حد يا محمدي هو كان بنادي كانسان ممثل للبشرية اخذ شكل العبد الذي شابهنا في كل شي ما عدا الخطية


المسيح وهو على الصليب كان موجود في كل مكان لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد

المسيح على الارض كان انسان يمثل البشرية وبنفس الوقت الله الظاهر في الجسد

فلماذا نادي نادي بصفة بشرية التي تجسد بها .*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *ما بناديش على حد يا محمدي هو كان بنادي كانسان ممثل للبشرية اخذ شكل العبد الذي شابهنا في كل شي ما عدا الخطية
> 
> 
> المسيح وهو على الصليب كان موجود في كل مكان لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد
> ...



طيب و نادى على مين ؟؟؟؟؟ - ياريت ماتحاولش تقنعني بشئ انت مش مقتنع بيه .


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اسمعوي الكلام حبايب...




amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااي أخوتي*
> 
> *الرجاء ثم الرجاء ثم الرجاء*​
> ...


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> اسمعوي الكلام حبايب...



لا اله الا الله ,,,,,,,,,,,, يا أخ ماي روك , أحنا دلوقتي بنتناقش عشان نثبت او ننفي الوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ,,, فياريت لو سمحت تدينا الفرصه للاخر .:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا بدر

لو تحب تعالي ناقشني عالخاص !!!

لكن انا مش حقدر اتحاور معاك هنا .... الا لما يتم اعادة فتح منتدي حوار الاديان !!!!*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يا بدر
> 
> لو تحب تعالي ناقشني عالخاص !!!
> 
> لكن انا مش حقدر اتحاور معاك هنا .... الا لما يتم اعادة فتح منتدي حوار الاديان !!!!*



انا استأذنت من ماي روك,,,, كمل كلامك .


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*رياض ... بالراحة من فضلك !!!!*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *رياض ... بالراحة من فضلك !!!!*



*بالراحة والله مش عامل شي :smil12: *​


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> انا استأذنت من ماي روك,,,, كمل كلامك .


 
لا و بتكذب كمان؟
هذا ما تعلمته من دينك؟ الغش و الكذب و الخداع؟
انا لم اسمح لك و لم تستأذن مني ابدا

هل ترون الكذب الاسلامي المحمدي الى اي درجة؟

و ها انا احذرك, اي رد جدالي في هذا الموضوع يا بدر سترى حالك برة المنتدى لمدة اسبوعين وحتى انتهاء فترة الاعياد حتى تتعلم الادب و ما تزعجنا بكذبك


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *احنا بنتكلم عربي
> 
> المسيح على الارض كان ياكل ويشرب ويتعب وينام ويتالم وووالخ وكل هذا حصل من ناحية الطبيعة البشرية التي اخذها من السيدة العذراء ولكن كاله هو غير محتاج لكل هذا
> 
> ...




أنت مقتنع بالكلام اللي انت بتقوله ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
دلوقتي احنا هانفترض انه هو الله , اذن الله متجسد في كيان السيد المسيح ( على حسب كلامكم ) , اذن الله لم يكن موجود الا في كيان السيد المسيح ,, و ماتقوليش انه كان موجود في كل مكان لان الله ( أحد) لا يتجزأ ,,,لما انصلب و مات مين اللي بعث في الروح من جديييييييييد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي **أخي *Badr

*أولاً شكراً حبيبي ماي روك*
*وثانياً شكراً حبيبي Raymond *​ 


Badr قال:


> لا اله الا الله ,,,,,,,,,,,, يا أخ ماي روك , أحنا دلوقتي بنتناقش عشان نثبت او ننفي الوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ,,, فياريت لو سمحت تدينا الفرصه للاخر .:Love_Mailbox:


 
*أخي هذا قسم عام وليس قسم للأسئلة*

*فالرجاء غلق الحوار بأحترام وأحترام قوانين المنتدي*

*ومادمت أنت تناقش هكذا كما تقول فجهز نفسك وبشدة ليوم الحادي عشر من يناير *
*وسأفتح معك الحوار أنا شخصياً لو حابب *
*وطبعاً لو عايز تكمل الموضوع كما هو مع أخوتي  Raymond  و riyad *
*فهم معك وسيقنعوك*
*وطبعاً لو حابب أكثر سيكون معنا الحبيب ماي روك مع كثرة أنشغلاته*

*وسنري*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااااااي **أخي *Badr
> 
> *أولاً شكراً حبيبي ماي روك*
> ...



خلاص اتفقنا ,,,, بس عايزين نكمل هنا بعد انك .


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> لا اله الا الله ,,,,,,,,,,,, يا أخ ماي روك , أحنا دلوقتي بنتناقش عشان نثبت او ننفي الوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ,,, فياريت لو سمحت تدينا الفرصه للاخر .:Love_Mailbox:



انا قايلك لو سمحت ,,,,,,, وبلاش الاسلوب .


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا عم بدر ...

تعالالي في الخاص .... !!! من فضلك

بدل ماتفتكر اننا بنحجر علي رأيك أو اننا مش مقتنعين بالموضوع اساسا اللي بندافع عنه*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> أنت مقتنع بالكلام اللي انت بتقوله ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دلوقتي احنا هانفترض انه هو الله , اذن الله متجسد في كيان السيد المسيح ( على حسب كلامكم ) , اذن الله لم يكن موجود الا في كيان السيد المسيح ,, و ماتقوليش انه كان موجود في كل مكان لان الله ( أحد) لا يتجزأ ,,,لما انصلب و مات مين اللي بعث في الروح من جديييييييييد ؟؟؟؟



*يا روح قلبي الله مكان في كل مكان لانه غير محدود واذا كان بالاسلام الله محدود فهذا امر اخر

الله موجود في الاردن وموجود في امريكا وموجود في الصين وموجود في العالم كله ولا يحده مكان لان الله مالئ الكون كله مالي السموات والارض

الله كان في بطن السيدة العذراء وكان بنفس الوقت في كل مكان ولا يحده مكان

كان على الصليب تضرب المسامير في يدية وبنفس الوقت كان مالئ الكون كله لانه غير محدود

الله غير محدود ولا يحده مكان ​*


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي **أخي *Badr



Badr قال:


> خلاص اتفقنا ,,,, بس عايزين نكمل هنا بعد انك .


 
*مادمنا أتفقنا *
*الرجاء غلق الحوار فوراً*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *يا روح قلبي الله مكان في كل مكان لانه غير محدود واذا كان بالاسلام الله محدود فهذا امر اخر
> 
> الله موجود في الاردن وموجود في امريكا وموجود في الصين وموجود في العالم كله ولا يحده مكان لان الله مالئ الكون كله مالي السموات والارض
> 
> ...




الله غير محدود و لكنه لا يتجزأ


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يا عم بدر ...
> 
> تعالالي في الخاص .... !!! من فضلك
> 
> بدل ماتفتكر اننا بنحجر علي رأيك أو اننا مش مقتنعين بالموضوع اساسا اللي بندافع عنه*



انا عايز اكتر من رأي .


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*أشكركم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي*

*طبعاً أنا بأشكركم علي تفاعلكم مع طلبي بغلق الموضوع*

*ولا تعليق*
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> الله غير محدود و لكنه لا يتجزأ



*يا حبيب مين قالم انه الله يتجزأ

الله غير محدود وليس معنى انه غير محدود انه يتجزأ

انت انت موجود في مكانك وانا في بلد اخرى في مكاني الا يقدر الله ان يكون معي ومعك بنفس الوقت ..

هو نفسه قال لنقوديموس "لا احد صعد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نول من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء "

يعني المسيح وهو بكلم نقوديمس على الارض كان بنفس الوقت في السماء

لانه الله غير محدود هو مالئ الكون كله*​


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخوتي*
> 
> *طبعاً أنا بأشكركم علي تفاعلكم مع طلبي بغلق الموضوع*
> ...



أخ أمير طلبك على عيني و راسي من فوق بس محدش ضامن عمره ..


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*تصحيح الايه 

"لا احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو بالسماء"

اسف على الخطأ*​


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*عذرا يا امير فكري !!!! بدر مصر اصرار غريب ... و عايز "أكتر من رأي" .... اكتر من رأي في ايه مش فاهم انا


يااااااااااااااا عم بدر ...

عندما ينزل الله الي السماء الدنيا في الثلث الاخير من الليل "حسب المفهوم الاسلامي" ---- مين اللي بيكون في السماء العليا ...؟؟؟ و لا بتبقي فاضية و مافيهاش حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *عذرا يا امير فكري !!!! بدر مصر اصرار غريب ... و عايز "أكتر من رأي" .... اكتر من رأي في ايه مش فاهم انا
> 
> 
> يااااااااااااااا عم بدر ...
> ...



مش هي دي نقطة الخلاف ,, انا فاهم انت قصدك و الله ,,, الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود في كل مكان ولا يحده حد , متفقين على كده احنا ,, اللي حنا مختلفين عليه انه يكون كيانين ., يعني يكون متجسد في هيئة بشر و في نفس الوقت موجود في الكون على انه اله .


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> مش هي دي نقطة الخلاف ,, انا فاهم انت قصدك و الله ,,, الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود في كل مكان ولا يحده حد , متفقين على كده احنا ,, اللي حنا مختلفين عليه انه يكون كيانين ., يعني يكون متجسد في هيئة بشر و في نفس الوقت موجود في الكون على انه اله .




*اذا كان الله تجلي لموسي في هيئة شجر و كلمه منه "في الاسلام"

الا يتجلي الله في انسان ؟ الذي هو ارقي ؟*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *اذا كان الله تجلي لموسي في هيئة شجر و كلمه منه "في الاسلام"
> 
> الا يتجلي الله في انسان ؟ الذي هو ارقي ؟*



هيئة شجر !!!!!!!!!!!!! جيبتها منين دي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*انت مش قادر تفهم صفة اساسة من صفات الله ...

و هي "عدم المحدودية"

الله غير محدود ..

يعني لا يمكن ان تقول ان الله مساحته كذا مثلا ... او الله يحتل جزء من الفراغ مقداره كذا

فالله يكون معك و معي في ان واحد ... 
يسمع طلباتنا في ان واحد ..

أهو يجزء نفسه ليكون و يسمع كلللللل البشر في وقت واحد ؟*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *اذا كان الله تجلي لموسي في هيئة شجر و كلمه منه "في الاسلام"
> 
> الا يتجلي الله في انسان ؟ الذي هو ارقي ؟*



و بعدين فيه نقطه كمان ,, السيد المسيح كان عايش وسط بني أسرائيل ,, يعني كانو شايفينو بعينيهم ,, و بني اسرائيل دول كانوا ( قصدي اجدادهم يعني ) مع سيدنا موسى , ولما طلبوا من سيدنا موسى انهم يشوفوا الله سبحانه وتعالى اخذتهم الصاعقه ,,, يبقى ازاى( لو المسيح هو الله فعلا ) يظهرلهم بالبساطه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> مش هي دي نقطة الخلاف ,, انا فاهم انت قصدك و الله ,,, الله سبحانه وتعالى موجود في كل مكان ولا يحده حد , متفقين على كده احنا ,, اللي حنا مختلفين عليه انه يكون كيانين ., يعني يكون متجسد في هيئة بشر و في نفس الوقت موجود في الكون على انه اله .



*حبيبي بدر انت تناقض نفسك ومعنى كلامك هو اعتراض على وجود الله في كل مكان

اذا كنت موافق ان الله موجود في مكان يبقى انتهينا من هذه النقطة وان كنت لا تزال تناقش فيها معناه انك غير مقتنع بعدم المحدودية .

الله ليس كنانين الله واحد احد الله الذي في الجسد هو الله الله الذي في السماء والموجود في كل مكان الله هو واحد احد ليس كنانين .*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*فلما دنا استأخرت عنه، فلما رأى استئخارها رجع عنها، وأوجس في نفسه منها خيفة; فلما أراد الرجعة، دنت منه ثم كلم من الشجرة، فلما سمع الصوت استأنس، وقال الله تبارك وتعالى( يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى ) فخلعها فألفاها.


تفسير الطبري ج18  ص279*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> و بعدين فيه نقطه كمان ,, السيد المسيح كان عايش وسط بني أسرائيل ,, يعني كانو شايفينو بعينيهم ,, و بني اسرائيل دول كانوا ( قصدي اجدادهم يعني ) مع سيدنا موسى , ولما طلبوا من سيدنا موسى انهم يشوفوا الله سبحانه وتعالى اخذتهم الصاعقه ,,, يبقى ازاى( لو المسيح هو الله فعلا ) يظهرلهم بالبساطه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*الله قال في الكتاب المقدس الانسان لا يراني ويعيش فالملائكة موجودة مع الله لانها اروح اما البشر في الاجساد العادية المادية لا تستطيع ان ترى الله ولما اراد الله ان نراه تجسد في هيئة انسان .*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *حبيبي بدر انت تناقض نفسك ومعنى كلامك هو اعتراض على وجود الله في كل مكان
> 
> اذا كنت موافق ان الله موجود في مكان يبقى انتهينا من هذه النقطة وان كنت لا تزال تناقش فيها معناه انك غير مقتنع بعدم المحدودية .
> 
> الله ليس كنانين الله واحد احد الله الذي في الجسد هو الله الله الذي في السماء والموجود في كل مكان الله هو واحد احد ليس كنانين .*



يا أستاذ رياض , انت قولتها بنفسك ( أحد ) يعني كيان واحد ,, حاول تفهم الفرق بين اللامحدوديه و التجزءه ..


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا بدر

ظهرلهم ببساطة .. لانه تجسد .. زي ما تجسد لموسي في الشجر و الجبل

يعني لم يظهر لهم بكامل صورته "لكنه كان بكامل الوهيته" فكان يحيي الموتي و يشفي الاعمي و الابرص*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> يا أستاذ رياض , انت قولتها بنفسك ( أحد ) يعني كيان واحد ,, حاول تفهم الفرق بين اللامحدوديه و التجزءه ..



*انت لانك مسلم مش قادر تفهم الكلام فلو كان قرانك كتاب الهي لكنت تقدر تفهم هذا الكلام فالكتاب المقدس كتاب يتكلم عن الله لانه كتاب الله انما القران فهو كتاب بشري لا تعرفون فيه شي عن الله لانه ليس كتابه ولم يتكلم فيه عن نفسه

الله احد لا يتجزأ فهل اذا كان الله معي هنا ومعاك هناك ان الله تجزأ ؟؟

الله كيان واحد سواء كان على الارض متجسد او قبل التجسد فهو موجود في كل مكان بكل الاحوال 

انا عارف ان الموضوع صعب عليك*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يا بدر
> 
> ظهرلهم ببساطة .. لانه تجسد .. زي ما تجسد لموسي في الشجر و الجبل
> 
> يعني لم يظهر لهم بكامل صورته "لكنه كان بكامل الوهيته" فكان يحيي الموتي و يشفي الاعمي و الابرص*



الله لم يتجدس في صورة شجره او جبل دليل كده انه لما سيدنا موسى طلب يشوف الله سبحانه و تعالى ربنا قاله لو الجبل استقر مكانه هاتشوفني , و راح ربنا سبحانه و تعالى امر الجبل فراح مهدود ,,
بالنسبه لاحياء الموتى و ابراء الاكمه و الابرص فده كان بأذن الله و بعدين ماهو عندك سيدنا ابراهيم قطع اربع طيور و حط على كل جبل جزء وراح منادي عليهم لاقهم جاينله ,, معني كده انه بيحي لموتي؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

هاهاها

بأذن الله حاجة .. و يقيم الاموات المتعفنين من قبورهم حاجة تانية

فلا يرجع الروح الا خالقها


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *انت لانك مسلم مش قادر تفهم الكلام فلو كان قرانك كتاب الهي لكنت تقدر تفهم هذا الكلام فالكتاب المقدس كتاب يتكلم عن الله لانه كتاب الله انما القران فهو كتاب بشري لا تعرفون فيه شي عن الله لانه ليس كتابه ولم يتكلم فيه عن نفسه
> 
> الله احد لا يتجزأ فهل اذا كان الله معي هنا ومعاك هناك ان الله تجزأ ؟؟
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( الله نور السموات و الارض , مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح , المصباح في زجاجه, الزجاجه كأنها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركه , زيتونه لا شرقيه ولا غربيه,يكاد زيتها يضيئ و لو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء و يضرب الله الامثال للناس و الله بكل شيئ عليم )) .. صدق الله العظيم
  لم يتكلم الله عن نفسه في القرأن مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> هاهاها
> 
> بأذن الله حاجة .. و يقيم الاموات المتعفنين من قبورهم حاجة تانية
> 
> فلا يرجع الروح الا خالقها



انا ممكن اطلب منك طلب صغير ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*عزيزي المسيح هو الله المتجلي في الجسد !!

و الله تجلي من قبل ...و اهو

تفسير الالوسي ج6  ص 348

 تجلي الله تعالى في الشجرة لموسى عليه السلام ، وتجليه جل وعلا للخلق يوم يكشف عن ساق ، وهو سبحانه وإن تجلى بالصورة لكنه غير متقيد بها والله من ورائهم محيط*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( الله نور السموات و الارض , مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح , المصباح في زجاجه, الزجاجه كأنها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركه , زيتونه لا شرقيه ولا غربيه,يكاد زيتها يضيئ و لو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء و يضرب الله الامثال للناس و الله بكل شيئ عليم )) .. صدق الله العظيم
> لم يتكلم الله عن نفسه في القرأن مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*حبيبي اي واحد يقدر يكتب قصدية كهذه القصيدة واذا بتحتب اقدر املئ لك صفحة كاملة مثلها فهل هذه القصيدة تكلم فيها الله عن نفسه ؟؟؟

ماذا تعرف عن الله ؟؟؟؟

ماذا قال الله عن نفسه ؟

المسيح وهو على الارض عاش مع البشر وتكلم معها وجها لوجها واعطاهم وصاياه بنفسه وتعاليمة بنفسه وشاهدوة قدرة على الخلق بنفسهم وتكلم عن نفسه معهم وجها لوجه ..

الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن الله وتكلم عن عدم محدودية وتكلم عن قداستة وتكلم عن صفاتة ..

اي قران هذا الذي تقول انه تكلم فيه الله عن نفسه .؟؟؟

اذا كنت مش قادر تقبل فكرة عدم المحدودية وتقول عنها تجزأ !!

ثم هل  الله في هذه الايه عبارة عن مصباح زيت ؟؟؟

يا راجل خليك عاقل*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*و علي ضوء التجلي يا عزيزي

 ماتنساش كلمة المسيح اللي بتقول "من رأني فقد رأي الاب"*


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *حبيبي اي واحد يقدر يكتب قصدية كهذه القصيدة واذا بتحتب اقدر املئ لك صفحة كاملة مثلها فهل هذه القصيدة تكلم فيها الله عن نفسه ؟؟؟
> 
> ماذا تعرف عن الله ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



الله سبحانه وتعالى في الايه دي بيوصف نوره ,,, ولو سيادتك اتخيلت المعنى اللي الايه تقصده هتفهم ان معناه ان نور ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لا يتخلله ظلمه .


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> الله سبحانه وتعالى في الايه دي بيوصف نوره ,,, ولو سيادتك اتخيلت المعنى اللي الايه تقصده هتفهم ان معناه ان نور ربنا سبحانه وتعالى لا يتخلله ظلمه .



*الله يعطية العافيه :yaka: 

فعلا كتاب تكلم عن الله وصفاتة وذاتة الالهيه :beee: 

بعدين انت مش ناوي تروح تنام :new2: *


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *و علي ضوء التجلي يا عزيزي
> 
> ماتنساش كلمة المسيح اللي بتقول "من رأني فقد رأي الاب"*



و متنساش كلمة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله و من عصاني فقد عصى الله )


----------



## Badr (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *الله يعطية العافيه :yaka:
> 
> فعلا كتاب تكلم عن الله وصفاتة وذاتة الالهيه :beee:
> 
> بعدين انت مش ناوي تروح تنام :new2: *




و بعدبن لو عايز أيات بتتكلم عن وصف الذات الالهيه أجيبلك أيات كتييييييييييير ,, بس مش دلوقتي عشان انا عايز ألحق صلاة الفجر ,,,, سلااااااااااااااااااام .


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *و علي ضوء التجلي يا عزيزي
> 
> ماتنساش كلمة المسيح اللي بتقول "من رأني فقد رأي الاب"*



*عزيزي ريموند هنالك فرق بين التجسد والتجلي فالمسيح لم يتجلي وانما تجسد وعندما قال من راني فقد راي الاب لانه هو الله الذي طلب التلاميذ ان يروه ، هو نفسه مالئ الكون كله متجسدا بجسد حقيقى حل فيه واتحد به اتحاد كامل بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغير ولا استحاله غير متجلي فالتجلي كان في العهد القديم قبل التجسد قبل ظهورة بالجسد .*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> و متنساش كلمة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله و من عصاني فقد عصى الله )



*شتاااااااااااااااااان الفارق..... لان تلميذ يسوع كان بيقولو انه يريد ان يري الاب فقال له المسيح من يراني يري الاب و انا و الاب واااااااااااحد 

واااااااحد... محمد لم يقل هكذا


ثم يا عزيزي الاسلام لا يمنع الظهور الروحاني بالجسد

من الملل و النحل للشهرستاني ج1   ص55
ظهور الروحاني بالجسد الجسماني أمر لا ينكره عاقل: أما في جانب الخير؛ فكظهور جبريل عليه السلام ببعض الأشخاص، والتصور بصورة أعرابي، والتمثل بصورة البشر. وأما في جانب الشر؛ فكظهور الشيطان بصورة إنسان، حتى يعمل الشر بصورته


فممكن ان يتجسد الله و يتجلي في صورة بشرية ان اراد*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*صحيح ... اتحاد بلا اختلاط او امتزاج ...

لكننا نقول

عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> و بعدبن لو عايز أيات بتتكلم عن وصف الذات الالهيه أجيبلك أيات كتييييييييييير ,, بس مش دلوقتي عشان انا عايز ألحق صلاة الفجر ,,,, سلااااااااااااااااااام .



*يا ابني اي قران هذا الي يتكلم عن الذات الهيه اذا انتم مش فاهمين الثالوث القدوس !!

تصبح على خير*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

و التجلي هو .... ؟ 

اليس الظهور ؟


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *صحيح ... اتحاد بلا اختلاط او امتزاج ...
> 
> لكننا نقول
> 
> عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد*



*صحيح ظهر بالجسد اي حل فيه ملئ اللاهوت جسدا ولكنة لم يتجلى فالتجلي هو ظهور بشكل مرئي غير ملموس بهيئات مختلفه .*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب لما نقول الله تجسد و تجلي في المسيح

هل بالجملة خطأ ؟


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> طيب لما نقول الله تجسد و تجلي في المسيح
> 
> هل بالجملة خطأ ؟



*التجلي هو مثلا كظهورة في هيئة ملاك او نور او نار .. هذا هو التجلي

لكن التجسد مختلف التجسد هو اتحاد بين الطبيعة الالهية والطبيعة البشرية اتحاد كامل لا ينفصل نهائيا فهو ليس تجلي وانما اتحاد غير قابل للانفصال عكس ظهورة في العهد القديم باشكال مختلفه فالله ليس له شكل لهذا كان يتجلى باشكال مختلفه فهو نور وفي التجسد اخذ جسد بشري اتحد به اتحاد كامل لا ينفصل فنحن في القيامة كيف سنرى الله ؟ سنرى الله التجسد في شخص يسوع ولن نرى نور الذي قال عنه الكتاب المقدس قبل التجسد لانه اتحد الله بالجسد البشري اتحاد غير قابل للانفصال واصبح الله هو المتجسد بشكل يسوع المسيح .*


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماذا يعني التجسد يا رياض ؟

اتخاذ صورة جسدية

اي

تغيير الهيئة و الظهور في صورة جسدية

اي 

تجلي في صورة جسدية

لان الله اساسا لا يري *


----------



## Raymond (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*شوف يا رياض انا فعلا فاهم وجهة نظرك

تجسد = وجود جسد 
تجلى = ظهر (لا تقتضي وجود جسد)

لكن اعتقد ان الله تجسد و تجلي في المسيح... لان الطبيعة الالهية كانت واضحة وضوح الشمس

علي فكرة مافيش خلاف بيننا انا فقط بحاول اقربلك وجهة نظري*


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق ...اني عبد الله اتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبياا  ..مب جعلني اله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتمه الانبياء والرسل وسيد الاولين والاخرين وشفيعنا يوم القياامه


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

وانتو تعرفو ان الدين الاسلامي صح خصووصا النصاارى العرب بس عنيدين وعنادكم راح يوديكم بداهيه


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

قلبتوا الموضوع لحوار,, و نصحتكم ان يبقى بدون حوار حتى ينتمي للقسم هذا
لكن و لا حتى ريموند و لا رياض سمعوااو احترموا رأي في الموضوع...
احنا غلقنا الاقسام الحوارية للكف عن المناقشات في هذا الشهر... يبقى ايه معنى الي بيصير مش عارف

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

قلبتوا الموضوع لحوار,, و نصحتكم ان يبقى بدون حوار حتى ينتمي للقسم هذا
لكن و لا حتى ريموند و لا رياض سمعوااو احترموا رأي في الموضوع...
احنا غلقنا الاقسام الحوارية للكف عن المناقشات في هذا الشهر... يبقى ايه معنى الي بيصير مش عارف

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------

